# Cat makes a weird loud noise



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

Just last nite when we are having a party at home ChingChing makes are very very weird and loud noise.

It sounds almost like a dog bark. Kinda loud. We thought he's choke on hairball or something. He doesn't look suffered but those noise are just a hugh shock to all of us.

It goes on about 10-15 seconds. All back to normal and he start walking around like nothing has happened.

Hoping someone can give me a hints there.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like it could be a hairball that he couldn't get up. There are medications that you can buy in a pet store that help either bring the hairball up or pass it through their digestive system. I don't know what you'll be able to find where you live. If they don't have this type of product you can always give him some petroleum jelly (which is what the medication is made of with some flavoring). Most cats won't take straight petroleum jelly...but you can just put it on top of his paw...he'll lick it off. About 1/2 tsp should be enough. You can give this to him daily for a few days and once it seems to clear, give it once a week.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Was he crouched down with his neck stretched out and his body convulsed with each noise? That's a cat coughing. The mostly likely cause is hairballs as doodlebug described, but there could be other causes, too. You can treat for hairballs, but if no hairball comes up and the coughing becomes chronic, then you should have it checked out at your vet.


----------

